# Question about H202



## goldenchild (Jan 17, 2011)

I just wanted to know if 27% H202 and HCL is enough to get platinum off of catalytic converter beads by leaching. I know HCL and clorox can leach a cat comb. I've also used this combo with heat to dissolve Pt powder, so my instincts say it will be enough.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, it will work. 

There's a paper out on the internet comparing it and AR at various reaction conditions (time, temperature, etc.)

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 18, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to remember what site had that paper would ya? Or possibly a link?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 18, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> You wouldn't happen to remember what site had that paper would ya? Or possibly a link?



Sure:

AR vs. HCl + Peroxide

Steve


----------



## joem (Jan 18, 2011)

bad link steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, I misspelled the doc on the other end and had it in the wrong directory to boot!!  

Steve


----------



## joem (Jan 18, 2011)

works now


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 18, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Sorry, I misspelled the doc on the other end and had it in the wrong directory to boot!!
> 
> Stev



Did you get a name change?


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Steve. Very informative.


----------



## Drewbie (Jan 20, 2011)

The paper only mentions Platinum?

H2O2 ignores the other PG metals?


----------



## Oz (Jan 20, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> H2O2 ignores the other PG metals?


If we are talking catalytic converters as in the article HCl and H2O2 will also put palladium and Rhodium into solution, but I do not know how effective it is vs. other methods. I personally like chlorine gas in solution for Pd, Pt, and Rh. Chlorine is not the easiest to work with though as to safety.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 23, 2011)

I read the article, and I am gonna try it with one cat, to see the result. 300rpm agitation, 80c temp, and 10:1 AP for 3hrs, that should get 95% Platinum, and Palladium according to this article, Arthur an active member of this site, mentioned he used this methods and Rhodium left in the fine catalytic converter which should be recovered with boiling sulfuric acid. 

It seems this method is only for lab use. could this be scaled up to do 1000 cats per month? 

Thanks
Kev


----------

